# Canon Cameras and Lenses Dominate Recent Sporting Events in South America



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

```
<em>Canon Professional Services (CPS) Supports Professional Photographers Urgently in Need of Replacement Equipment</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 29, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today that from August 6 to August 20, nearly 70 percent* of professional photographers on assignment in Brazil were Canon shooters. In addition, Canon brought a team of more than 70 highly trained technicians and support staff to Brazil this month to help maximize the uptime and performance of its professional broadcast and EOS imaging equipment users. Canon HDTV field lenses were ready on the evening of August 5 bringing viewers worldwide approximately 80 percent and nationwide 100 percent of the images they saw on TV.</p>
<p>“It is humbling to know that such a large number of the world’s most talented sports photographers relied on Canon equipment to capture this historic sporting event. Their iconic images from so many different events have been and will be seen by millions of people around the world for years to come. To support the needs of our customers and help them accomplish their goals, Canon Professional Services is always set up and ready at major sporting events throughout the year to assist by providing comprehensive equipment maintenance and repairs, extensive equipment loans and expert technical support,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>During the events, a photographer that had equipment stolen was quickly assisted by CPS staff so he could get back on assignment. According to Brett Costello, News Corp. Australia photographer, “The CPS team in Brazil was amazing. I was very upset at having my gear stolen on August 4 at a café and thought my ability to cover the coming events were over. When I told the Canon staff there what had happened to me, they didn’t hesitate in helping with the loan gear I required. Thanks to Canon I put the event behind me and was able to complete my assignments.”</p>
<p>The CPS team also:</p>
<ul>
<li>Averaged a 12 hour turnaround time for products needing repair</li>
<li>Loaned 8,163 products with the EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera and EF 200-400MM F/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X being the most requested product loans</li>
<li>Had in stock 950 cameras and 1,500 lenses</li>
<li>Communicated with photographers in 12 languages</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon Professional Services proudly attends to photographers at major sporting, auto racing, Hollywood, and political events throughout each year.</p>
<p>For more information about CPS: <a href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/</a></p>
<p>For more information about the EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera: <a href="http://usa.canon.com/EOS1DXMarkII" target="_self">http://usa.canon.com/EOS1DXMarkII</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## TW (Aug 29, 2016)

Most impressive.


----------



## marathonman (Aug 29, 2016)

Sarcasm filter on.... ;-)

This can't even be close to being true. I mean really!!! The officially announced "disastrous" specifications for the Canon 5D MKiv means that this news is as unlikely as anybody being able to shoot any half decent video with that monstrosity of a camera. What do you take us for?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 29, 2016)

Stupid Canon. 

- A


----------



## Ian K (Aug 30, 2016)

Being a long term reader of Internet camera forums I just cannot understand how these people are not using Sony equipment, given how good we're told it is.

Nice job Canon.


----------



## stealth_tramp (Aug 30, 2016)

You gotta love Rule 40. Not.


----------



## m8547 (Aug 30, 2016)

Why are they avoiding calling it the olympics? The entire press release seems to carefully avoid calling that, saying "recent sporting events" instead. Is "Olympics" trademarked or something? You would think Canon would be allowed to mention the trademark if that's the case.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 30, 2016)

m8547 said:


> Why are they avoiding calling it the olympics? The entire press release seems to carefully avoid calling that, saying "recent sporting events" instead. Is "Olympics" trademarked or something? You would think Canon would be allowed to mention the trademark if that's the case.



Yes it is, and no they are not.


----------



## marathonman (Aug 30, 2016)

Well I watched a sporting event recently that I can't mention (along with most of the rest of the world) and I'm 109% certain that everybody there was shooting Sony A7R ii's with metabones adapters.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 30, 2016)

marathonman said:


> Well I watched a sporting event recently that I can't mention (along with most of the rest of the world) and I'm 109% certain that everybody there was shooting Sony A7R ii's with metabones adapters.


I was there too, but my camera overheated so I couldn't get a picture of everyone shooting with the A7RIIs. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

*Sony Cameras and Lenses Used at the Olympics*

NEW YORK, N.Y., August 29, 2016 – Sony, Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions and a company brave enough to call an event by it's rightful name and screw the consequences, announced today that from August 6 to August 20, nearly 1 percent* of professional photographers on assignment at the Olympics were Sony shooters. In addition, Sony brought a team of more than 3 highly trained technicians and support staff to Brazil this month to help maximize the uptime and performance of its professional broadcast and imaging equipment users. Sony HDTV camera heads were used with Canon HDTV field lenses and were ready on the evening of August 5 bringing viewers worldwide approximately 70 percent and nationwide 90 percent of the images they saw on TV.

“It is humbling to know that a couple of sports photographers relied on Sony equipment to capture this historic sporting event. Their images from a few different events have been and will be seen by some people in a few places for years to come. To support the needs of our customers and help them accomplish their goals, Sony Professional Services is always set up but not really ready at a couple of sporting events throughout the year to assist by trying to fix the gear, hopefully before the end of the event, and help users navigate the unecessarily complex menus in our products,” said Mickey Faluso, president and COO, Sony U.S.A., Inc.

During the events, a photographer that had equipment stolen had the equipment quickly returned to him after the thieves found out it was Sony gear. We later learned the same group of thieves had subsequently stolen a substantial amount of gear from a photographer using more capable equipment. 

The SPS team also:

Averaged a 247 hour turnaround time for products needing repair
Loaned 23 products with the a7RII camera and longer telephoto lenses than Sony manufactures being the most requested product loans
Had in stock 43 cameras and 60 lenses
Communicated with photographers in 15 languages

Sony Professional Services proudly attends to photographers at major sporting, auto racing, Hollywood, and political events throughout each year, mostly to try and get them to switch to Sony, with little success no matter how much dynamic range we offer them.

*as estimated by Bob, the guy who counts stuff for us


----------



## rocketsurgeon (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn that's a lot of free time


----------



## JJJandak (Aug 30, 2016)

All people around me say that I should go for Sony.. My answer is always that I rather have reliability and "CPS" in backup. Whereas my work is 50/50 - foto/video MkIV is nobrainer. I use CPS like once a year in Czech Republic and I've never been happier. Sony has its beads with video, but this way I can sleep in peace at night.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

Neuro are you trying to get more hornets swarming? You'll ruin the thread!

Jack


----------



## Francis L (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank goodness Nikon has Sony sensors. Without them, could have been 95% Canon at the Olympics and that's not good for competition!


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 30, 2016)

Is that this SONY here you, guys, are talking about?

*The Issue*

https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3891304#forum-post-56337181

Hello,

the A7R II has a flash sync speed of 1/250 s. But with my Elinchrom Skyport Speed system at 1/250 s I have the shutter curtain in the image. At 1/200 I see a light gradient at the top of the image, and 1/160 s seems to be the "real" flash sync speed. The speed mode of the Skyport is turned on. Switching the electronic front curtain on/off has almost no effect, switching on the silent shutter completely disables the flash.

Does anybody know how to get the full 1/250 s flash sync speed from the A7R II with studio flashes?

Thanks,
Johannes

*Sony responded*


Answers so far: Elinchrom says their Skyport works best with Nikon cameras for short sync times, results with Canon are varying. They have less experience with Sony, but if it's similar to Canon it could be maxed out at 1/200 s.

Sony support said: "To shoot at 1/250 s turn off the flash." I asked back what they mean by "turn off the flash" if I want to shoot with flash. Now my request is forwarded to a "specialist department".


Righto! see... It is that easy with SONY. Solved!  who use flash or strobes these days anyway?

I found that the recipe for taking hero shots with any camera is very simple: just switch your camera to FULL AUTO mode, point your camera towards your subject and press the shutter button! Oh, nearly forgot.. Do NOT forget to remove the lens cap... oh, wait. with SONY you can still push shadows up to 7 stops and life is good...


----------



## zim (Aug 30, 2016)

70% ! Oh the tragedy of all those missed AF shots :'(


----------



## lino (Aug 31, 2016)

every extra fps counts


----------

